# Electric heater part2



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I'm replacing two heaters on the fourth story of a condo building. I can't drain over balcony, and there's no floor drain. (I'm not carrying down buckets either)I was thinking of draining them into wc. My question is for whoever has done that before, did you pull the toilet up and directly drain into the 3", or is it alright to just dump right into the toilet?

Or does anyone have a better solution, thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

How about using the shower or tub ?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

How about hooking up an air compressor to the hot water tank and push the water out of the drain valve and then you can drain it anywhere ...


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

I prefer to use the toilet over a shower or to do to the sediment in the water heater can clog the shower or tub


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Toilet is fine... Close the lid on top of the hose... I've done it a lot.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Of course a shower is best since it wil drain all the water out that way. The toilet will leave about 5 gallons in the tank.


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> I'm replacing two heaters on the fourth story of a condo building. I can't drain over balcony, and there's no floor drain. (I'm not carrying down buckets either)I was thinking of draining them into wc. My question is for whoever has done that before, did you pull the toilet up and directly drain into the 3", or is it alright to just dump right into the toilet?
> 
> Or does anyone have a better solution, thoughts?
> 
> Thanks


Get yourself an electric transfer pump like this.

http://www.libertypumps.com/Products/Category/SubCategory/Product/?p=18&s=7&c=16


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Titletownplumbr said:


> Get yourself an electric transfer pump like this.
> 
> http://www.libertypumps.com/Products/Category/SubCategory/Product/?p=18&s=7&c=16


I have this pump as well. It is a good pump. Harber Freight has a bigger pump (cast) fairly cheap with the brass hose adapters. They move a lot of water and they are cheap. Check out their site. I think it moved over 20 gpm.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Titletownplumbr said:


> Get yourself an electric transfer pump like this.
> 
> http://www.libertypumps.com/Products/Category/SubCategory/Product/?p=18&s=7&c=16


Yea I have one by zoeller


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Any worries about the hot water melting the wax seal? If there was to be a toilet seal leak later I bet you would be blamed. 


I'd use the harbor freight pump to a shower or washer.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

gitnerdun said:


> Any worries about the hot water melting the wax seal? If there was to be a toilet seal leak later I bet you would be blamed.
> 
> I'd use the harbor freight pump to a shower or washer.


Good thought, still think pulling toilet would be better then 11/2 or 2" line


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

bad idea, Hot water cracks porcelain , thermal shock


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Good thought*, still think pulling toilet would be better then 11/2 or 2" line*


You can't be serious? You said you have a transfer pump, then use it. Pull the nipples or adapters out of the top of the heater and get longer hose for the intake side of your pump and slide it in from the top and pump it that way if you're concerned about sediment. You're kinda making a mountain out of a mole hill.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Titletownplumbr said:


> You can't be serious? You said you have a transfer pump, then use it. Pull the nipples or adapters out of the top of the heater and get longer hose for the intake side of your pump and slide it in from the top and pump it that way if you're concerned about sediment. You're kinda making a mountain out of a mole hill.


I think that's just general caution, my only option beside the toilet is the lav or bath tub.


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

I'd go bathtub, over toilet. Probably doesn't make much of a difference in the grand scheme of things. Definitely would not pump hot water into the toilet though, as mentioned above, that sounds like asking for thermal shock.


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

I have the large Harbor Freight pump. Pull hot water nipple or relief valve. Drop cpvc or pex pipe into water heater. Cut length so pipe is not in sediment. May have to prime pump. Put end of hose in tub or shower and make sure it stays there when pump kicks on.Never pulled a toilet to drain heater in my lifetime. Also agree thermal shock could crack bowl.Never seen a water heater put out enough sediment to clog a tub or shower drain.


----------



## sjaquay (Jan 13, 2013)

i always pull the wc, just so the hose can be at its lowest point and drain out as much as possible plus if the heater is still full of hot water, it could melt the wax, pulling it i know the seals good when i put on a new one. i also charge them for it and i explain to them why i have to. ive also cut 2" drains and reconnected when done. alot of homes here dont have floor drains, its not code, and most water heaters here are in the basement.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

I you really think that sediment might be that much of an issue. Run the outlet of the pump into a bucket in the tub and the sediment should settle in the bucket for cleanup later. Pulling the toilet seems a little more work than necessary to change a heater. IMO.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

gitnerdun said:


> I you really think that sediment might be that much of an issue. Run the outlet of the pump into a bucket in the tub and the sediment should settle in the bucket for cleanup later. Pulling the toilet seems a little more work than necessary to change a heater. IMO.


+1

Way to much work with a bathtub right there :yes:


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

You all have good points, thats why I asked. But the time thing isn't really an issue. I could pull and reset a toilet in under 10 minutes, that 10 minutes may be worth the guarantee that the old 11/2 line won't clog up after I leave. Gooey sediment and lots of hair and shampoo might be a mess. 

My original question was wether to pull to toilet or not. I think I've gotten my answer on that. Hot water on china and the wax ring probably isn't a good idea. I will pull the toilet and drain into the 3" line. 

Thanks for you input.


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

i pump it in the toilet all the time..as far as themo shock it something you better pay attention too! a way around it is turn power off to the heater. and run the bath on hot till it runs out of hot water. i hook up the pump to the drain value. then open drain value frist under pressure. this primes my pump blows out most of the crap, and and saves my impellor i'll run it under pressure untill the water is mostly clear then turn pump on. and most importantly tells me if it's going to drain this way. 90 precent of the time this works. there are some heaters that have so much sediment that this won't work. the guys that posted before me coved that. good luck


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Michaelcookplum said:


> You all have good points, thats why I asked. But the time thing isn't really an issue. I could pull and reset a toilet in under 10 minutes, that 10 minutes may be worth the guarantee that the old 11/2 line won't clog up after I leave. Gooey sediment and lots of hair and shampoo might be a mess.
> 
> My original question was wether to pull to toilet or not. I think I've gotten my answer on that. Hot water on china and the wax ring probably isn't a good idea. I will pull the toilet and drain into the 3" line.
> 
> Thanks for you input.


What if the flange is broke or the supply wont cut off ,,, still 10 min ???
and its gonna cost you a new seal , supply line, caulk, tee bolts 

FOrget the toilet , drain it into the bathtub and put the hose in a bucket


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

greenplum got a good point. you'll be on the 4th floor less trips to the truck. you can use the bucket to carry more stuff up may save you a trip in the long run..and you don't have to touch the toilet at all. therefore you cant break it. (the sin cha thing) lol.. god i love that saying!!


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

I've been installing water heaters for 15 years and almost always drain them into the tub if upstairs or in attic. I've seen other guys drain to the toilet and have seen the porcelain crack and flood. I've only had the tub stop up once or twice.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> What if the flange is broke or the supply wont cut off ,,, still 10 min ???
> and its gonna cost you a new seal , supply line, caulk, tee bolts
> 
> FOrget the toilet , drain it into the bathtub and put the hose in a bucket


Or you crack the toilet.........................:laughing:


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Michaelcookplum said:


> I'm replacing two heaters on the fourth story of a condo building. <snip>
> 
> 
> *If your concerned about hot water in the comode, melting a wax ring, cracking the bowl -- ect. ... Turn off the electric or fuel and exhaust the heater first. Then you will be draining cold water.*


----------

